# Гимнастика для шеи при гемангиоме



## Irlav (2 Ноя 2019)

У меня гемангиома в шейном отделе и при этом ещё и остеохондроз и много ещё чего. Можно ли делать упражнения для укрепления мышц шеи?


----------



## La murr (2 Ноя 2019)

@Irlav, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями 
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.
*
*


----------



## Irlav (3 Ноя 2019)

@La murr, спасибо, я так и сделаю.


----------

